# Insulin Storage



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I know that insulin supply and storage has been a topic of interest here in the past and while doing a bit of reading on it this morning on medical "Stuff" I came across a site that claims that Insulin, specifically Humulin, can safely be used after being frozen.

The article also claimed that insulin can be safely be stored at "room temp(unopened)" for up to a year.

For anyone interested:

http://www.medicalcorps.org/insulin-storage.htm

Diabetics and Insulin Storage
by Chuck Fenwick

I ran across an article on survival and diabetics written by a nurse. It was what we call a basic brush and floss kind of article that quoted from some well-known medical books. I call it a brush and floss article because it contained mostly information which a diabetic already knows, much like the way a dentist tells you what your mom has told you a bazillion times about brushing your teeth.

However at the end of the article the nurse pretty much consigned type 1 diabetics to doom and even referenced Darwin and the "survival of the fittest". I know in the book, One Second After, the diabetic daughter died because of lack of insulin, but the part in the book about it going bad because of temperature variations is not accurate.

Here's some information which will be of help to those who use insulin, specifically Humulin. We've been helping with diabetic preparedness for several years and there are some important things which are not common knowledge.

Humulin--unopened--has a shelf-life of at least one year at room temperature. And Humulin can be frozen without ill effects to the user. Lilly won't tell you this, but I know of a type 1 diabetic who froze a year's supply for Y2K.

Her name is Madeline and in 1999 she called me to ask if I knew if insulin could be safely frozen. I told her that I didn't know, but I would find out. Several of us in Medical Corps started making calls and found out it could. I relayed the good news to Madeline.

I suggested that if she were going to freeze it that she keep a log of her blood sugar test values with un-frozen insulin and then with the frozen insulin. She did and her blood sugar did not vary. In fact, Madeline still practices that type of preparedness with her disease.

As for the Darwin and the natural selection mindset, EMP or not, this country is not the Titanic. There are lifeboats for everyone. As medical people, and for non medical as well, our job is not to pick who gets to live or die simply because we may not know the answer to the problem. Our job is to solve the problem and not bow down to Darwin or "selection" or ignorance.

Diabetics, preemies, old people, retarded children and the like are not mass causalities and a matter of triage. They are just a people problem which can be solved. I do not have the moral right to pronounce doom on the sick or injured. I do have a moral obligation to at least try to solve a problem.

To say that a Type 1 diabetic wouldn't have a tough time of it if the system collapsed would be untrue, but problems can be solved. People who are insulin dependent or dependent on any medications need to put away extra supplies for treatment and support of their condition. I would not solely count on electronic devices either.

Telemetry has a bad habit of failing, so old fashioned ways of checking blood sugar might not be that old fashioned if we lose telemetry because of an EMP. Keep in mind that there are several other diabetic problems and that there are medications to treat them.

Therefore, it is not just insulin which will be in short supply if the system fails.

These supplies will only be a cushion though if a disaster of the magnitude presented in, One Second After, happens. That cushion will give us some time to work on finding answers for a myriad of problems which would surface.

As for diabetics we will have to find a way to duplicate the work of Banting and Best and other researchers of the early 1920s. This isn't a survival-of-the-fittest type of thing. It is a problem to be solved.

Just recently some Canadian researchers injected capsaicin into the excess pain receptors of the pancreas of diabetic mice. Then a neuropeptide was used to soothe the inflammation. The pancreas immediately started producing insulin and 4 months later the previously diabetic mice were still "cured".

Is the diabetic survival problem complex? Of course it is. All TEOTWAWKI problems tend to be complex. But they are still just problems to be solved. Keep in mind that if an EMP wiped out all type 1 diabetics, it would not be an end to type 1 diabetes. If it could be ended by some sort of natural selection then where did it come from in the first place?

Summary:

1) Humulin can be frozen without damaging the contents, bottle or seals and then used without ill effect to the patient.

2) Unopened Humulin has at least a one year shelf-life at room temperature (70 degrees F.)

3) Darwin wasn't a diabetic or a survivalist so who cares what he said.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I wonder how much of that is true and can be done (room temp storage).


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Grimm said:


> I wonder how much of that is true and can be done (room temp storage).


I've read the info privided on several brands, "Novolin", "Humulin" and even "Novolog" can be stored up to a month at temps of almost 90 degrees even after the vile/pen has been opened.

Some extra(separate from included vial data) references for storage.

http://www.novolog.com/novolog/howdifferent.aspx

http://pi.lilly.com/us/humulin-n-ppi.pdf

http://www.dhs.wisconsin.gov/rl_dsl/publications/GudStrgInsulin.pdf

I'm not going to post the entire referenced pages as most of the info included is not on topic.

As for the "Frozen" insulin, If I stop posting in a week or so - Dont freeze your insulin!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

This all great to know. My BIL is at high risk of type II diabetes so knowing this stuff now can save his life later if he does develop issues.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Grimm said:


> This all great to know. My BIL is at high risk of type II diabetes so knowing this stuff now can save his life later if he does develop issues.


If he knows he's at risk, he could stock a supply now JIC(just in case), the older types of insulin's(Humulin, Novolin...-Types R&N's) are very effective, don't require a prescription and are available at Walmart Pharmacies for $24. and change per vile. They can be obtained at other pharmacies but cost about $60.00 per vile, I asked a local pharmacy about the price difference and they said Wally's has some kind of deal with FDA and Manufacturers.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Do not freeze insulin, open will last for 30 days maybe longer but it may not be effective, try to keep it away from direct lights period, unopened till expiration date,recently took classes ,having a child with type 1 you most be inform on this medicine or you may make things worse.
Hope this can help.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I'll report back on my experience with "frozen" insulin.

Gonna go back to the basics and keep log of foods eaten, BS(blood sugar) levels before and after meal then insulin dosage and BS levels 1,2 and 3 hours after dosing.

It could mean the difference between someones life and death in a SHTF scenario, that person could be me. Better to get everything worked out before hand than try to manage it in a crisis situation.

I already store about a 2 year supply this could extend that, "*I*" am willing to take the risk myself and experiment to possibly extend my life past the expiration dates on an insulin bottle especially with credible info that it can safely be done.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Do you think anything could happen to make the preparation harmful? I know of nothing myself but noticed in the one manufacturer's data that they specifically said not to freeze. I have dealt with a lot of injectable drugs (mostly veterinary) and a few had separation issues if frozen. Usually the only concern in storing drugs is potency with a few exceptions like "cyclines" that become toxic.

Don't want to see anything bad happen to anybody.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> Do you think anything could happen to make the preparation harmful? I know of nothing myself but noticed in the one manufacturer's data that they specifically said not to freeze. I have dealt with a lot of injectable drugs (mostly veterinary) and a few had separation issues if frozen. Usually the only concern in storing drugs is potency with a few exceptions like "cyclines" that become toxic.
> 
> Don't want to see anything bad happen to anybody.


Thats why I'm doing the experiment now, the hospital is only 15 minutes away in the case that it doesn't go well. Better to get it all figured out now than later when it could be work out even worse.

I am not expecting anyone to go out and buy up years of supplies of insulin or even try this "experiment" themselves but for me though its worth the risk and I have no problem sharing my results to benefit someone else.

Will keep updates posted on the thread until I have drawn my conclusion.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Judging from your posts you are one of the most level-headed guys around so I am sure you will be safe. I certainly appreciate the info, not for myself but people I care about.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> Judging from your posts you are one of the most level-headed guys around so I am sure you will be safe. I certainly appreciate the info, not for myself but people I care about.


I certainly appreciate that CH, and I will most definitely will be careful and safe.

Got too much to to live for to be anything else but.


----------



## DebCath (Aug 27, 2012)

I appreciate this too. I have a friend who has said that she "knows [she is] dead if the SHTF, because of insulin dependency." I would love to link her to more info. She preps for her family but has resigned herself to a quick death. That has made me more sad than any other of my prepping conversations.

I will pray for good results and hope you will check back often to let us know you are still kicking!


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes, I appreciate that you are checking on this too. I have several family members that depend on insulin. BE SAFE!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

An update on the frozen insulin.

I froze a partial bottle of regular(Novolin-R) insulin in the freezer compartment of our fridge and left it there for a week. I haven't recently checked the freezer temp but its less than a year old so dont think there is any temperature problems with it.

Took it out, thawed it in the fridge and used it as I normally use "fresh" and it did work. It appeared to be just as effective with no ill effects and the contents of the bottle were perfectly clear.

I put a new bottle in the freezer, it froze solid and didn't crack the glass - will leave it there for a few months and try the test again and post the update.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Davarm said:


> An update on the frozen insulin.
> 
> I froze a partial bottle of regular(Novolin-R) insulin in the freezer compartment of our fridge and left it there for a week. I haven't recently checked the freezer temp but its less than a year old so dont think there is any temperature problems with it.
> 
> ...


You sir have guts! I understand what you have done and why it was done. I just need to say that I wish you success.


----------



## DebCath (Aug 27, 2012)

Davarm,

I was thinking of you today. I am hoping you are still kicking and are still showing signs of success in your experiment. Since my last post I have now read "One Second After." It was so hard to get through knowing I have friends who have type 1. 

Continued prayers that you are successful!!

DebCath


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

Well, I guess my thought would be if you have a freezer, you have a fridge to keep it in  Freezing may extend the life though???
In case of a power failure, I plan to put our insulin in a flower pot cooler...





This is a simple example, other video's shows more and how the temperature is very cool...


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I still have the full bottle of insulin in the freezer, haven't thawed and used it yet but have no reservations about doing so.

I was going to give it a little while longer and thaw it at the 6 month mark and test it out.



DebCath said:


> Davarm,
> 
> I was thinking of you today. I am hoping you are still kicking and are still showing signs of success in your experiment. Since my last post I have now read "One Second After." It was so hard to get through knowing I have friends who have type 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Well, I guess my thought would be if you have a freezer, you have a fridge to keep it in  Freezing may extend the life though???
> In case of a power failure, I plan to put our insulin in a flower pot cooler...


On the other hand, if there's a power outage during the winter, where it falls below freezing in many parts of the country, your insulin may freeze whether you want it to or not. So, good to know what the results may be.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

PrepN4Good said:


> On the other hand, if there's a power outage during the winter, where it falls below freezing in many parts of the country, your insulin may freeze whether you want it to or not. So, good to know what the results may be.


Thank you... Hadn't thought about winter but guess I would bring the pots in the house with us and far from the fireplace 

PS: Isn't there insulin pills out there now??? Much easier to store if you can take them instead...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Thank you... Hadn't thought about winter but guess I would bring the pots in the house with us and far from the fireplace
> 
> PS: Isn't there insulin pills out there now??? Much easier to store if you can take them instead...


Sorry the insulin would not survive the stomach acid so pills are out. There was inhaled insulin on the market for awhile but it went out of production. There is currently another inhaled insulin being tested.


----------



## DebCath (Aug 27, 2012)

Davarm said:


> I still have the full bottle of insulin in the freezer, haven't thawed and used it yet but have no reservations about doing so.
> 
> I was going to give it a little while longer and thaw it at the 6 month mark and test it out.


Sounds great. I will be checking back.

I still have this crazy hope that something in our lost history will be found that can heal it instead. Crazy, I know.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

DebCath said:


> Sounds great. I will be checking back.
> 
> I still have this crazy hope that something in our lost history will be found that can heal it instead. Crazy, I know.


The huge increase in the number of diabetes cases started in about the mid 70's, "I" suspect that the cause lies in American Diet since that time.

I believe that isolating that cause could likely be as valuable as a "Cure".


----------



## DebCath (Aug 27, 2012)

I am checking in to see if you thawed and used that batch yet. I hope this post finds you well. 

Blessings!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't know if this is appropriate here&#8230; The Vaccinium & Galussacia genus's have long been used to regulate blood sugar in the southeast. Vaccinium arboretum being the most effective species from folks I know who use it. It also regulates high blood pressure like a charm and reduces a swollen prostate. Being in the blueberry family its astringent, the tea can cause constipation on occasion.

Something I came across by accident&#8230;
http://omegaprepping.com/herbal/banaba_crepe-myrtle/... Banaba A.K.A Crepe Myrtle. As best I understand it crepe myrtle contains a chemical that controls the rate at which carbohydrates are absorbed into the body. That said&#8230; I can never get the browser language translators to work. I'd like to research the plant in the countries where it is used regularly.

Also, last week I came across a brief mention about Barberry. Who - a highly respected herbalist I know personally. Barberry - Berberis vulgaris, a shrub that is naturalized to north america and grows wild. It too is being used for diabetes. I haven't had time to follow-up for the details.

I don't have anyone with diabetes so this is a back burner topic for me. I thought I'd post these leads for those who might have a more pressing interest.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

DebCath said:


> I am checking in to see if you thawed and used that batch yet. I hope this post finds you well.
> 
> Blessings!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


I did thaw it at the 6 month mark and it seemed to be just as effective as when it went into the freezer.

I used about half the vial then put it back in to refreeze with the intentions of checking again at the 1 year mark which is in about 3 weeks.

I'll post the results then.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

Davarm, thank you so much for sharing this!! Very important stuff to know!


..............

As a possible alternative or addition...

There's great promise in using the berries of Juniper virginiana (Red Cedar). Do the research yourself!!! Please  And please consult your care provider!

I've had great success with several diabetic patients including two who went off their insulin (with doctors approval and monitoring) and have stayed off. The majority have not been able to stop insulin but their health greatly improved and many have reduced their insulin. 

The dosage is very hard to find and must take several things into account but is more forgiving here. 

If you choose to try Juniper Berries be sure you're getting Juniperus virginiana. It's called Red Cedar but is not a cedar. Real cedar berries are also useful but have different properties and actions. 

Also, please be sure to work with your care provider. If they refuse to help try and find a qualified person who will.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Davarm said:


> I did thaw it at the 6 month mark and it seemed to be just as effective as when it went into the freezer.
> 
> I used about half the vial then put it back in to refreeze with the intentions of checking again at the 1 year mark which is in about 3 weeks.
> 
> I'll post the results then.


Davarm you are the man!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

You're welcome, no sense in learning something then keeping it to yourself if it could help someone.

Jewel, I'm pretty sure I know you from somewhere, I'll figure it out eventually.



Jewel said:


> Davarm, thank you so much for sharing this!! Very important stuff to know!





alwaysready said:


> Davarm you are the man!


Well.............. Maybe if I'm still alive next month! lol


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

Davarm said:


> Jewel, I'm pretty sure I know you from somewhere, I'll figure it out eventually.


Maybe the old homestead.org forum? I recognize a few people here from there.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Jewel said:


> Maybe the old homestead.org forum? I recognize a few people here from there.


Could be from homestead, I have gone there on occasion.

I recognized your picture(previous avatar), anyway .... It will come to me sooner or later.......... a belated welcome to the forum.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm studying perennial vegetables & came across the yacon. While not a perennial in most of the US, you can save some of the tubers for planting next year or it can be grown from stem cuttings. The roots, stems, & leaves can all be eaten but it's grown mostly for it's tubers. The yacon is sweet, with an apple/watermelon flavor, can be eaten raw or baked & can be made into a syrup. It has high yields. It's starch though is in the form of inulin, which is not digestible by humans, & therefore has no effect on blood sugar. According to some sources, the leaves can be used to actually lower blood sugar. Yacon roots also significantly increase the body's ability to absorb calcium & are an excellent source of prebiotics. Might be a worthy addition to the garden.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I do know what yacon but have never seen it in stores, found a soruce for live tubors or seeds.

Do you have any idea where to get a start of them?


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Davarm said:


> I do know what yacon but have never seen it in stores, found a soruce for live tubors or seeds.
> 
> Do you have any idea where to get a start of them?


I found this nursery https://www.nicholsgardennursery.com/store/product-info.php?pid784.html from an article about yacons in Mother Earth News


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you, I just placed the order and will let you know how it all goes.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Seeing the thread again reminded me I still had insulin in the freezer, that I had thawed and used some a few months ago and refroze it.

It worked and I'm still alive and kicken.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Davarm said:


> Seeing the thread again reminded me I still had insulin in the freezer, that I had thawed and used some a few months ago and refroze it.
> 
> It worked and I'm still alive and kicken.


How long had it been in the freezer? Did you notice any changes in effectiveness?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

What type of insulin?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> How long had it been in the freezer? Did you notice any changes in effectiveness?


I "Think" the vial went into the freezer about mid 2013, I kinda lost track of the exact dates and times of the "experiment". I didn't notice any difference in it's effectiveness or side effects and the liquid was still clear.



Caribou said:


> What type of insulin?


It was "generic" 100 unit Type R from the local super store pharmacy.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Davarm said:


> If he knows he's at risk, he could stock a supply now JIC(just in case), the older types of insulin's(Humulin, Novolin...-Types R&N's) are very effective, don't require a prescription and are available at Walmart Pharmacies for $24. and change per vile. They can be obtained at other pharmacies but cost about $60.00 per vile, I asked a local pharmacy about the price difference and they said Wally's has some kind of deal with FDA and Manufacturers.


Fortunately I don't have diabetes or know someone who does, so that makes this thread very informative for me. I wasn't aware you could get insulin without a prescription. Thanks for the info and thank you all for the thread.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Up until several years ago I wasn't aware it could be purchased without a perscription either but found out that it could on this forum.

I "think" it was Goshengirl who randomly made a comment to that effect and I checked with the local pharmacist and found a list of insulins that were obtainable without prescription. 

I'm stuck with the VA for most of my medical needs so that info was a Godsend for me. For anyone who's ever dealt with the VA, you know what I mean.

Soooo....... If I can pass on some useful bits of information/knowledge on the topic, I most certainly will do so.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> I found this nursery https://www.nicholsgardennursery.com/store/product-info.php?pid784.html from an article about yacons in Mother Earth News


Just got the plants in the mail today, am going to find a place and plant them tomorrow.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

thanks for the info, davarm. my late husband was diabetic, we had insulin stocked and needles, but we also kept researching how to store for long term. needles can be re-used (though they get dull and hurt more) but our med source said that the same person whould re-use their own, rather than re-using someone elses. something about the skin bacteria that the needles could pick up through use...the user would be immune to his 'native' bacteria, but not necessarily to others. When he passed I kept the unopened needles 'just in case' they would be needed by someone I came across. If I had known about the freezing of insulin I'd have kept our stock of it as well. The info we had from the medical folks at the time said they would last a year after expiration date IF kept refrigerated. After the year I tossed them. Now I'm kicking myself. Guess I'll have to buy some (without a prescription, of course).


----------



## DebCath (Aug 27, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Just got the plants in the mail today, am going to find a place and plant them tomorrow.


Yay! I hope your inulin gardening goes well. I am so glad that you are willing to try all of this and share.

My heart goes out to you being diabetic and a veteran. My husband's new job and our subsequent volunteering at the State Veterans' Home has made me more acutely aware than I ever was before.

:usaflag:


----------

